# A question for those with the teepee ears or the comb overs



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

When you look at your pups ear that are up, but still at a stage that it leans inwards does your pups ear structure look like this?










Reason I ask is because he seems to hold it like that most of the day. I was wondering if it will be able to straighten itself out even though he holds it like that most of the day? That is the support structure that keeps the ear from tipping inwards, and he only seems to relax it enough for that curve to come out when he is sleeping.

So, those with teepee ears, or comb over stages, or pups that went through them... Does your dogs ear look fairly similar in that area, and did he hold it like that most of the time?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think you should worry yet. 

Six years ago, I was very concerned about Babs' ear. She is the one in front:









Here she is at a year old:









In the five years since, I have seen a couple that made me a little nervous, but non need to tape any of them, save a pup that I bought, and I think we were premature on that. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Thanks Selzer. I'll be happy when the teething is over and the ears are up and I can stop thinking about it.

Honestly, I think the whole puppy thing is worn off, and I'm just hoping adulthood here gets here soon... Puppyhood is stressful


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

BR870 said:


> Thanks Selzer. I'll be happy when the teething is over and the ears are up and I can stop thinking about it.
> 
> Honestly, I think the whole puppy thing is worn off, and I'm just hoping adulthood here gets here soon... Puppyhood is stressful


Don't worry, when puppyhood is over, you'll miss it.


----------

